# Leonardo DiCaprio: Diese Blondine ist seine Neue!



## Stefan102 (23 Dez. 2011)

​
Wie macht er das nur? Leonardo DiCaprio (37) soll schon wieder eine neue Frau an seiner Seite haben! Was seine neue Freundin ausmacht? Lange blonde Haare, eine süße Stupsnase, ein tolles Lächeln und eine Wahnsinns-Figur: Erin Heatherton ist gerade Mal süße 22 und, wer hätte es gedacht, ein Victoria's Secret Model.

Leonardo scheint wirklich auf sein Beuteschema festgelegt zu sein, denn Erin ist nicht das erste Model aus dem Victoria's Secret-Fundus, das er datet. Auch seine Verflossenen Gisele Bündchen (31) und Bar Refaeli (26) modelten bereits für das Dessous-Label. Zwar machte er zwischenzeitlich für Blake Lively (24) eine Ausnahme, doch optisch entsprach auch diese ganz seinem Beuteschema. Jetzt ist also Erin dran, wie lange es wohl dieses Mal halten wird? Wie US-Medien berichten, schweben die beiden derzeit so richtig auf Wolke Sieben, romantische Spaziergänge und verliebte Blicke inklusive! Ob Erin den ewigen Junggesellen wohl dazu bringen kann, endlich sesshaft zu werden? Denn von Heirat und Kindern wollte Leo bislang nicht allzu viel wissen, da scheint er sich ein Beispiel an seinem Kollegen George Clooney (50) genommen zu haben. Doch wer weiß, vielleicht ist die sympathische Erin vielleicht ja doch endlich die Richtige für ihn? 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (23 Dez. 2011)

die Mädels werden immer jünger


----------



## beachkini (23 Dez. 2011)

habs bei den bildern von den beiden schon vermutet  
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...se-house-sydney-australia-14-12-2011-x15.html


----------



## Punisher (5 Juli 2012)

Blake ist klasse


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Juli 2012)

Q schrieb:


> die Mädels werden immer jünger



aber auch schöner


----------



## audi07 (8 Juli 2012)

der hat wohl jede woche ne neue wa, der hätte mal mit blake zusammen bleiben sollen


----------



## godfacex (8 Juli 2012)

Das ist sehr interessant!


----------



## JayP (15 Juli 2012)

man waren das noch Zeiten als Demi Moore den Leonardo noch anlernen musste


----------



## Theytfer (15 Juli 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------



## godfacex (14 März 2014)

immer noch schön!


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Never understood how he succeed to attract those beautiful women


----------

